# Beautiful People Dating and Donor Bank Website



## emmaboo73 (Jul 31, 2009)

http://video.news.sky.com/skynews/video?videoSourceID=014802&flashURL=feeds/skynews/latest/flash/210610-beautiful-people-fertility-online.flv

Ethics aside wasnt sure if this is legal?


----------

